# I see Cabelas is going broke



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Too bad. I usta like getting their catalogs.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Whatcha got to back up this claim? I ain't been reading much business news lately..


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Too bad. I usta like getting their catalogs.


I still miss Herters.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

This one is only a few miles from my home and I shop there often, it's always busy.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to know what they've done with all the money my family has given them. Lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Saw it on puter. They tried to get another sporting chain, something to do with fish, to buy them, Hadnt heard of what happened to that deal


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Nov 1, 2013)

For those that would like a reference: http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...ves-outdoor-shop-elliott-management/76654306/

Long story short is Bass Pro thought about buying Cabela's in early November, but didn't go through with it. Now some company has 11% of Cabela's stocks, says those stocks are undervalued, and has said the company needs to look at a strategy to increase profit margins.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't usually buy anything at Cabellas. Their prices are usually the highest for any particular item. If I do buy something it's usually from Fleet Farm. I am getting older and don't do as much outdoor stuff as I used to so don't have to buy much. Also have a lot of things on hand. Just tonight I broke out the reloader and loaded a box of 12 ga., 1 oz., 2 3/4 inch, 8 shot, 3 1/4 DE, 1260 FPS shells because I ran out of loads for grouse and I wasn't going to spend $8 to $10 for a box. 

Did I mention I am frugal?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a few weeks ago Bass Pro was going to buy Cabellas and Fleet farm and maybe another from what I heard

the guy who owns Bass Pro owns Branson Missouri or so much of it that he basically controls it including the air port the only private air port like it in the country

the way I read things was that it wasn't that Cabellas who has been putting up a number of new stores and expanding their business wasn't going broke but was potentially being bought out , often the businesses that are sold perhaps tried to expand a little to fast or for some other reason some one else is looking at purchasing them 

often the fastest way to get bought up is to be a threat to a larger competitor look at Stoneyfield farms yogurt they were doing a very healthy business but competitor and near monopoly holder of all that is Yogurt Dannon bought them to add to their line not because they were failing but because they were succeeding


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

There was a rumor going around, started by a retail employee in Montana that Cabela's was for sale.
An "activist investor" managed to get 11% of the stock, and was talking about forcing a sale, partial sale, or just a sale of the credit card part of Cabela's.
The rumors did just what he wanted, the stock prices went up, he made some money and neither Cabela's nor Bass Pro has ever issued a statement.
Cabela's corporate is near where we live, and we know some people who work out there.
So far it's just a rumor that seems to have very little basis in fact.
If Cabela's ever does move corporate or shut it down, this area will be a ghost town.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Just because another company is interested, in buying, does not mean they are in dire straits. Often it's the opposite.

Certainly, like every other "brick and mortar" store, they are facing strong cutthroat Internet competition.

Their new $11 million store in Noblesville, has a packed parking lot every day, for several weeks, now.


> I usta like getting their catalogs.


Likely nearly everybody - who wants to make a profit, is done forever, with expensive printed catalogs.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I quit buying at Cabelas, From me one is over a hour drive and the other close to 2 hours one way. Bass pro shop store is 25 minutes as is Gander mountain. Prices I have found on hunting stuff to only be a buck or two cheaper than what I would pay at *Williams Gun Sight* 10 freeway minutes from home, free lay away program on guns and other pricy stuff.
Cabalas will only ship online buys with UPS flat refuse to use cheaper USPS flat rate shipping to control cost for customers.
Also Miss Herter's my self. Bought a lot of hunting and fishing stuff from them in the day.

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I've bought a lot of my fly fishing and fly tying stuff from Cabelas. I guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The Cabelas here is so over priced half the stuff they print in their newspaper flyers doesn't show prices except maybe in the fine print. An ad will say in large print "30% off during this sale" and the fine print price is two to four times more expensive compared to other retailers in our area.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

TV ad for them last evening. HUGE Christmas blow out sale for sportsman up to 40% off *select *items. Kare said Ya 40% off some thing they jacked the price on by 50%, I told her to guess again. More like 120% for most stuff I have seen in the past.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I was there yesterday the one in Sun Prairie Wis , ammo prices were fair to even fairly decent on the sale items , the Primers I bought they were actually the lowest place around and the rest of the primers are the same as the online prices I am seeing but without shipping.

so if you happen to be driving past and it isn't out of your way for items that everyone seems to have almost the exact same price on like 9mm ammo , primers 223 ammo and shot shells


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

they have built cabalas all over the place the last few years


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

They should have never gone public.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

I like their jeans and some of their other clothes. My last order several years ago was very simple, but they sent the wrong color jeans. I called and arranged to send them back, and the replacement order was sent with the exact same mistake. I kept them and didn't bother going through the hassle again. That was my last order with them. I do like the stores. There are none in my area, but when I travel I like to check them out. They might make a sale on some small items or an occasional sale item, but I won't buy anything substantial there any more, and they lost my mail order business completely.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Ours is very competitive on ammo.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

new catalog got printed last night. ( one of my kids work for the printing company) so I guess they are still doing business.


----------



## Earthworm77 (Jan 18, 2016)

I think they are being absorbed by Bass Pro Shops


----------

